# Will snow delay/stall trains?



## snljamie0518 (Nov 25, 2019)

Here in Colorado [Denver area] we are predicted to get 6-12 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday. However, I will believe it when I see it, but what happens to the train in a situation like this? Do they cancel trains or are they just going to be delayed? Do trains keep going in snow like this? Is there a chance a person might be on the train & it gets stalled somewhere? If that happens, what is done with the passengers? Do we get fed KFC or pizza or something? Has anyone here been through anything like this?

This question for the ladies so if you get squeamish don't say I didn't warn you.

Ladies, what happens if you are on the train & your monthly party decides to start. Are the restrooms in the coach area wide enough to change pants in case of an accident? Any tips on what I should bring or wear on the train besides pads?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 25, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Ladies, what happens if you are on the train & your monthly party decides to start. Are the restrooms in the coach area wide enough to change pants in case of an accident? Any tips on what I should bring or wear on the train besides pads?


If you are close to your cycle (or your cycle is unpredictable), I suggest wearing a liner or light pad every day just in case. That way, you don't have to worry about an accident. I would also recommend bringing extra supplies, just in case you are delayed. It's always better to have extra than to run out.

The restrooms are a tight squeeze. Pants can be changed, but there's a bit of shimmying and twisting involved. The Superliners have a larger dressing room at the end of the hall with the restrooms. Keep in mind this door does not lock, so you'll want to be quick about it.

I doubt 6-12 inches of snow will stop the train. We frequently get that amount in my area of the country, and our trains rarely have issues. When they do, it's usually a frozen switch or a water line freezing, but that's usually due to subzero temperatures.


----------



## jiml (Nov 25, 2019)

Snow is less of problem for trains than other extreme weather, such as flooding, high temperatures or wind knocking trees down. What can slow things down is deeply drifted snow or obstructed level crossings due to road clearing. Once you're into thaw-freeze cycles or freezing rain, switches and signalling can be compromised. I'd still rather be on a train during and after a snowstorm than any other mode of transportation.


----------



## Barb Stout (Nov 25, 2019)

What are the consequences of frozen switches, compromised signaling, and frozen water lines?


----------



## Skyline (Nov 25, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Here in Colorado [Denver area] we are predicted to get 6-12 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday. However, I will believe it when I see it, but what happens to the train in a situation like this? Do they cancel trains or are they just going to be delayed? Do trains keep going in snow like this? Is there a chance a person might be on the train & it gets stalled somewhere? If that happens, what is done with the passengers? Do we get fed KFC or pizza or something? Has anyone here been through anything like this?
> 
> This question for the ladies so if you get squeamish don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Ladies, what happens if you are on the train & your monthly party decides to start. Are the restrooms in the coach area wide enough to change pants in case of an accident? Any tips on what I should bring or wear on the train besides pads?




I'll leave the squeamish to others better qualified.

As for food, I doubt the train would be affected by 6-12" of snow, but if for any reason it gets blocked (freight derailment ahead, frozen switches, etc.) I doubt you'd starve. Such delays rarely exceed 12 hours but even if that happens there should be ample food stock on board to get by, and it's not unheard of to have food delivered to the train by a local vendor when necessary and logistically possible. It might not allow the same number of choices. It might even be the infamous Amtrak stew. LOL. But the train SHOULD have been stocked sufficiently at the last commissary to get by.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 25, 2019)

I live in snow country. When I travel, it is mostly in winter (Nov through Feb), and mostly by train. I have been on the eastbound Portland section of the Empire Builder, in an ice storm in eastern Washington, and the switches were frozen so the crew had to get out and break the ice at every. single. one. I have been on the westbound EB at Browning, MT, waiting out a blizzard that had snarled rail traffic all the way to Whitefish. I have been on the westbound Lake Shore Ltd, in an overnight snowstorm that filled the vestibules between cars with snow and froze the shower drain in my sleeper car. I have been on the Empire Builder traveling through North Dakota at forty below. In all circumstances, I was comfortable and fed. All the trains made it through eventually, though some as much as twelve hours late. In some cases we were fed Amstew, and in the most extreme, they phoned ahead for Kentucky Fried to be put on at Pasco (the vegans in my car were eating snack food they brought along -- if you have special needs, you must plan ahead for the worst).

If the track is totally impassable (snow slide, land slide), Amtrak has been known to cancel trains (and refund the full ticket price, no restrictions). My train has never been cancelled once I was on the train. Once your train has begun its journey, they will get you there. If unforeseen circumstances develop, they may put you on a bus but they will still feed you (I've been given my tray dinner between PDX and SPK when bustituted, and the coach passengers were given sandwiches).

As a matter of perspective, I have had more and worse delays for equipment failures and freight traffic than I have had for the weather.


----------



## RichieRich (Nov 25, 2019)

jiml said:


> Snow is less of problem for trains than other extreme weather, such as flooding, high temperatures or wind knocking trees down..


All the above has canceled a number of my AT trips in FLORIDA!!! Add iced up switches in SC cancels it to.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Nov 25, 2019)

Barb Stout said:


> What are the consequences of frozen switches, compromised signaling, and frozen water lines?


My one experience of adverse weather affecting my train travel was on the Cardinal between Cincinnati and Chicago. Freezing rain when the train departed that continued into Indiana, turning into light/moderate snow. The icing knocked out signals in some locations. Where tracks crossed, the Conductor had to leave my train and walk ahead to the crossing in order to flag down an approaching train on those tracks so that the Cardinal could safely cross. Approaching Chicago, there was another delay with a frozen switch; not sure how that situation was resolved. Within sight of Union Station, there was another delay because, somehow, a car had gotten caught on the tracks, had to be removed, and the rails checked to be sure it was safe for the train to proceed and enter the Station. We were significantly late, but not late enough for me to miss my CZ connection, thankfully.


----------



## Siegmund (Nov 25, 2019)

As others have said - Builder and CZ usually make it through if the only thing going on is snow. Builder in particular, BNSF is prepared for blowing snow on the east side of the mountains, has snow fence up, has plows going (and maybe most important of all, has enough traffic that there is a train or two per hour over the track to keep it clear.)

Avalanches the day after a big storm occasionally close the track for a day - but it has only happened once in the past 3 winters. Extreme cold can at some point play havoc with the water supply on the train, but I've never had it happen to me.

Worry a LOT more about summer floods than winter snow.


----------



## chakk (Nov 25, 2019)

One of my westbound trips on the CZ many years ago was annulled in Reno due to a snowslide blocking the tracks in the Calif Sierras. Amtrak put all passengers up at their expense at a hotel near the Reno station and provided dinner vouchers. We were then ticketed on the next day's westbound CZ. The annulled consist left Reno as the eastbound CZ, since the regular eastbound CZ was west of the slide and was sent back to its starting point. Its passengers were bussed to Reno to catch the eastbound train, which was held until the bussed passengers arrived, only slightly delayed.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Nov 25, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Is there a chance a person might be on the train & it gets stalled somewhere? If that happens, what is done with the passengers? Do we get fed KFC or pizza or something? Has anyone here been through anything like this?



I was on a Silver, that was stopped for 24+ hours. 

Sleeper passengers were still fed in the dining car, though as time went on, the selections dwindled down.

Coach was a mess. They only had what ever food they brought with them, and the coach common bathrooms became a mess (passenger's own fault).

Amtrak management made a billion _really stupid_ decisions during this entire event. If I was in charge, I would have, at least, held the Silver trains at their last obtainable station, and not sent them on to the sidings in the middle of swamps.


----------



## west point (Nov 25, 2019)

snow itself can cause problems with the Amtrak locos. The P-42s and most other locos are DC traction motors. When the snow is fine it can get into the motors and short them out. AC traction motors for the most part do not have that problem. It appears the BNSF seems to be proactive and often you will find their AC locos leading the CS and EB in snow conditions.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 26, 2019)

Please note that if you are in Coach (I believe that you said you're traveling lower level Coach) there will be a handicapped restroom near the lower level seating area which can accommodate even a person of (great) size who needs to change undergarments.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you train travelers out there!!!


----------



## neroden (Nov 28, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Here in Colorado [Denver area] we are predicted to get 6-12 inches of snow Tuesday night into Wednesday. However, I will believe it when I see it, but what happens to the train in a situation like this?


Six to twelve inches, they just keep going, usually there are no delays.

SERIOUS snow, blizzards which drop multiple feet of snow, is another matter, and can cause serious delays. 

So is substantial amounts of freezing rain, which can ice up the switches. (They have to be melted out with blowtorches, causing delays.)

But plain old snow, a mere foot, they keep going.



> Do they cancel trains or are they just going to be delayed? Do trains keep going in snow like this?


They're just delayed -- and freight train interference (bad dispatching) causes far more delays than snow does. Actual cancellations are usually for flooding. (I've also seen cancellations for avalanches, and preemptively for hurricanes and tornadoes, fairly often.)



> Is there a chance a person might be on the train & it gets stalled somewhere? If that happens, what is done with the passengers? Do we get fed KFC or pizza or something?


BRING YOUR OWN EMERGENCY FOOD. I can't say that often enough. I bring nuts, my girlfriend brings chocolate bars. Amtrak will try to feed you but I wouldn't rely on it.



> Has anyone here been through anything like this?
> 
> This question for the ladies so if you get squeamish don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Ladies, what happens if you are on the train & your monthly party decides to start. Are the restrooms in the coach area wide enough to change pants in case of an accident?


Yes, use the handicapped restroom in coach. Sleepers don't have one of those big restrooms, so changing in sleeper can be tight, as Sarah said.



> Any tips on what I should bring or wear on the train besides pads?


Take Sarah's advice.  That's what several of the women I know do.


----------



## flitcraft (Nov 28, 2019)

OK gents, you can look away if you are squeamish. This is for ladies of a certain age. Just because you think you have gone through the 'pause' and don't need to worry about these things, if it's been less than a year since Auntie Flo last visited, prepare anyway. I was eight months into the 'pause' and on a visit to Colorado when I had a surprise reprise visit from the past. Unfortunately, we were on an extended backpacking trip and I had to make do with folded up toilet tissue. Yeah, not fun...you've been warned!


----------



## Qapla (Nov 28, 2019)

Since I have a wife and four daughters ... I can fully understand these concerns and not be "squeamish"


----------



## Sivert (Mar 11, 2021)

(Bumping this thread) to see what you guys think about the coming Colorado snowstorm.


----------



## Qapla (Mar 11, 2021)

I doubt it will have much impact at my house ...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 12, 2021)

Sivert said:


> (Bumping this thread) to see what you guys think about the coming Colorado snowstorm.



We'll see, but if turns out like they predict, it could be an extreme situation where it happens so fast they can't plan which trains might make it through. I would not be surprised to see some cancellations on the CZ/SWC with no alternative service offered. In that case, they'd offer full refunds like I mentioned above, or possibly routing on the TE or EB if a passenger was going to or from California. I don't know the timing of the storm, so I can't say how they'd handle trains already en route. I'll be interested to hear what anyone actually on the trains has to report.


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 12, 2021)

As veteran Denver-Boulder bus driver Bob Brewster said - "Let's get ready for our annual hundred year storm." The problem with a big snow in the Front Range is that it comes down faster than it can be removed. Getting to and from the station for passengers and crews is harder than moving the trains.

As I've written before, I spent New Year's Eve in ABQ due to snow. Trains were rerouted via Texas because BNSF needed to clear that line first for freight traffic. Four of us bound for Raton line points were lodged in a motel that was undergoing renovation. Two Russian women to Trinidad, one woman CU Colorado Springs administrator and me to Denver. One of the women only spoke Russian and she kept commenting that in Moscow they would have had this snow cleared from the streets already. I dredged up what Russian I could recall to explain that Albuquerque was not used to the white stuff. The four of us went out for a midnight drink at the Doubletree which was one of the few places open. The bartender did not know how to make an Irish Coffee, so we ordered White Russians in honor of our fellow travelers.

Years ago an Albertan friend of mine boarded the _Canadian _on a business trip from Swift Current to Edmonton. It was snowing. The roomette was cozy and the gentle rocking of the train lulled him to sleep. In the morning he looked out expecting to be at about Medicine Hat and discovered they were still held at Swift Current. The gentle rocking was a blizzard wind!

Oh, and in January 1972 I missed my wedding rehearsal due to the _Super Continental_ being held in Vancouver due to slides. We had dinner in the diner in the Vancouver station. We passed the westbound Train 1 three times between Vancouver and Edmonton. In that same storm the CP _Canadian _was held in Golden, BC with slides ahead and behind and the passengers drank all the liquor in town. It was a sell-out train of anxiety-ridden air travelers due to an air traffic control strike. Angry townspeople were left with whatever dregs they could turn up, as delivery trucks could not get through.

As others have noted however, it's usually better to be a rail passenger in a snowstorm than on any other mode.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

Willbridge said:


> As veteran Denver-Boulder bus driver Bob Brewster said - "Let's get ready for our annual hundred year storm." The problem with a big snow in the Front Range is that it comes down faster than it can be removed. Getting to and from the station for passengers and crews is harder than moving the trains.
> 
> As I've written before, I spent New Year's Eve in ABQ due to snow. Trains were rerouted via Texas because BNSF needed to clear that line first for freight traffic. Four of us bound for Raton line points were lodged in a motel that was undergoing renovation. Two Russian women to Trinidad, one woman CU Colorado Springs administrator and me to Denver. One of the women only spoke Russian and she kept commenting that in Moscow they would have had this snow cleared from the streets already. I dredged up what Russian I could recall to explain that Albuquerque was not used to the white stuff. The four of us went out for a midnight drink at the Doubletree which was one of the few places open. The bartender did not know how to make an Irish Coffee, so we ordered White Russians in honor of our fellow travelers.
> 
> ...


Wow! You have quite the experience. Also, I see your 50th wedding anniversary will be next year, that's great! 

I've never been on the train when it's snowing, only seen snow on the ground on the EB last October. I would not mind experiencing my first blizzard on the train!


----------



## Sivert (Mar 12, 2021)

Well, my son and I board the CZ Saturday evening. Hoping to get out to Yosemite! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Willbridge (Mar 12, 2021)

Cal said:


> Wow! You have quite the experience. Also, I see your 50th wedding anniversary will be next year, that's great!
> 
> I've never been on the train when it's snowing, only seen snow on the ground on the EB last October. I would not mind experiencing my first blizzard on the train!


I've been divorced since 2003 but it was nice of you to think of the time that has passed. I met my wife on the _Super Continental _Montreal section in 1967. CN was running three transcontinental trains that summer and she was returning with her girlfriend from the World's Fair. I was returning from St. Louis to Portland on an optional routing via Winnipeg. We were in coach and coincidentally seated by the new computer (Air Canada's reservation system) across from each other.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

Willbridge said:


> I've been divorced since 2003 but it was nice of you to think of the time that has passed. I met my wife on the _Super Continental _Montreal section in 1967. CN was running three transcontinental trains that summer and she was returning with her girlfriend from the World's Fair. I was returning from St. Louis to Portland on an optional routing via Winnipeg. We were in coach and coincidentally seated by the new computer (Air Canada's reservation system) across from each other.


I'm sorry to hear. That is one great way to meet though.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 12, 2021)

Sivert said:


> Well, my son and I board the CZ Saturday evening. Hoping to get out to Yosemite! I'll keep you posted.



Lucky! I’ve been to several national parks but I haven’t been to Yosemite yet. You’ll love the scenery on the zephyr, it’s my favorite.


----------



## Cal (Mar 12, 2021)

Sivert said:


> Well, my son and I board the CZ Saturday evening. Hoping to get out to Yosemite! I'll keep you posted.


That is awesome! Make sure to tell us about it. The scenery on the second day is just stunning.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 12, 2021)

Does snow stop an Amtrak train? Watch this video:
Amtrak Surprise!


----------



## Brian Battuello (Mar 12, 2021)

Great video! It looks like there was some miscommunication with the snow clearing. Many people were filming, so they must have had some idea of what was going to happen. I hope no one was hurt!

Re: California Zephyr. You will have an amazing time, although you can expect a few genuine fiascos along the way. Someone once described riding on Amtrak as a strange mix of cruise ship and camping. 

One scenery hint. When the train pulls into Denver it will sit for a while. This is the time to grab seats on the right side (facing toward the engine) of the lounge car. The best seats are the single or double swivels nearest the center of the car. When they let the passengers board at Denver, the folks that know will grab all the good seats. When you first leave Denver it will be boring for about 20 minutes, and then you hit the Big Ten curve and start your way up the Front Range. Don't budge until you get through the Moffat tunnel. 

Sorry about the meals. Nothing I can do about that...


----------



## Dakota 400 (Mar 12, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> This is the time to grab seats on the right side (facing toward the engine) of the lounge car. The best seats are the single or double swivels nearest the center of the car.




You are very correct in your recommendation.


----------



## joelkfla (Mar 12, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> Does snow stop an Amtrak train? Watch this video:
> Amtrak Surprise!


Looks like the Splash Zone at Sea World's orca show.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 12, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Looks like the Splash Zone at Sea World's orca show.


But a lot colder and harder when it hits you.


----------



## Larry H. (Mar 12, 2021)

One of my favorite train ads by the Southern, a full page ad showing a conductor standing outside the door in heavy snow and the caption was "To Our Fowl Weather Friends". The theme of the ad was you look for us to take you when air planes can't fly and buses can't run, the rest of the time were running nearly empty. The final thought was unless you ride more often there won't be a train in bad weather to get you where your going.


----------



## Sivert (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like it has been canceled.
I have not received an email but I don’t see a CZ at all for today from Chicago.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 13, 2021)

I rode the _Ocean_ through a snow storm last winter. We were on time most of the trip. A half-hour early at Quebec City the next morning....then 5 min early into Montreal 







Dashing Thru The Snow.....


I've always enjoyed riding the train in winter......and especially during a snow storm when it's warm and cozy on board! So with some vacation time to use and a storm expected.....I booked a trip on VIA's OCEAN......840 miles overnight to Montreal With the snow due to arrive that night....I...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## Sivert (Mar 13, 2021)

Ok- I called and it is on. So we’re going. Yay!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 13, 2021)

Sivert said:


> Looks like it has been canceled.
> I have not received an email but I don’t see a CZ at all for today from Chicago.


Where were you looking? I don’t think any of the trackers post the trains until they’re scheduled to leave or after they leave their origin point. Just checked the status, 5 is 1105 today...due to the time change tonight.


----------



## jis (Mar 13, 2021)

As for snow causing delay, One time I spent close to 6 hours parked at Cut Bank while Marias Pass was cleared of an avalanche or something like that. The train crew pointed us to some random bar close by. Many from the train decamped to the bar, which I am sure did a year's worth of business in one night. The train crew was there too getting food, no drinking on duty of course. It was a fun kinda thing and everyone tool it in stride. When exhausted there was always your seat or sleeping accommodation waiting for you on the train. We did finally make it to Portland some 8 hours late. I understand the return trip lest after dinner time.


----------



## Cal (Mar 13, 2021)

jis said:


> As for snow causing delay, One time I spent close to 6 hours parked at Cut Bank while Marias Pass was cleared of an avalanche or something like that. The train crew pointed us to some random bar close by. Many from the train decamped to the bar, which I am sure did a year's worth of business in one night. The train crew was there too getting food, no drinking on duty of course. It was a fun kinda thing and everyone tool it in stride. When exhausted there was always your seat or sleeping accommodation waiting for you on the train. We did finally make it to Portland some 8 hours late. I understand the return trip lest after dinner time.


I've been nine hours late before, but not for snow!


----------



## Sivert (Mar 14, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> ...
> 
> One scenery hint. When the train pulls into Denver it will sit for a while. This is the time to grab seats on the right side (facing toward the engine) of the lounge car. The best seats are the single or double swivels nearest the center of the car. When they let the passengers board at Denver, the folks that know will grab all the good seats. When you first leave Denver it will be boring for about 20 minutes, and then you hit the Big Ten curve and start your way up the Front Range. Don't budge until you get through the Moffat tunnel.
> 
> Sorry about the meals. Nothing I can do about that...


Thanks for the hint. We did this and snagged the last two seats.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 14, 2021)

Sivert said:


> Thanks for the hint. We did this and snagged the last two seats.


Looking quite snowy there, isn't it? I've been looking at traffic cams around the area.


----------



## Sivert (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Brian Battuello (Mar 14, 2021)

Glad my seat hint was helpful! I bet you had more than a few people standing behind you. Very happy the train got through.

A long time ago I used an early version of Trainz to reproduce going up the Front Range. Here's the approach to the Moffat in snow...


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for the picture! As most of us know, that amount of snow will foul up the roads, maybe even the electric power lines, but not the train (as long as it gets past any situations that require grid power).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 14, 2021)

oregon pioneer said:


> Thanks for the picture! As most of us know, that amount of snow will foul up the roads, maybe even the electric power lines, but not the train (as long as it gets past any situations that require grid power).


They're stuck west of Denver due to a broken switch. Running 4+ hours late. Looks like they're moving now - slowly at 10 mph.

#1106 is doing better, so far. Running about 40 mins late to Granby.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 14, 2021)

Rut roh

"UPDATE: Due to ongoing mechanical issues, California Zephyr Train 1105 which departed Chicago (CHI) on 3/13 will reverse back to Denver (DEN) for assistance. We will provide updates as more information becomes available."


----------



## Cal (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Cal (Mar 14, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Rut roh
> 
> "UPDATE: Due to ongoing mechanical issues, California Zephyr Train 1105 which departed Chicago (CHI) on 3/13 will reverse back to Denver (DEN) for assistance. We will provide updates as more information becomes available."


Wait, all the way from like, the east portal to Denver?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 14, 2021)

Cal said:


> Wait, all the way from like, the east portal to Denver?


I don't think they got too far away from Denver. Not sure if they even made it "up the hill"...


----------



## mcropod (Mar 14, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> Does snow stop an Amtrak train? Watch this video:
> Amtrak Surprise!



What on earth was beanie-woman thinking?


----------



## Sivert (Mar 14, 2021)

We did stop short of Moffett and stops. Heading back to Denver now.


----------



## Cal (Mar 14, 2021)

Sivert said:


> We did stop short of Moffett and stops. Heading back to Denver now.


Any updates?


----------



## Sivert (Mar 14, 2021)

2 minutes from the Denver station.
Plan is to add another engine and head west.

I am wondering about the bus/train connections in Sacramento (we’re headed to Merced-then Yosemite) if we’re late. Will they have us wait till the next day or will those connections get shifted and become later?


----------



## Brian Battuello (Mar 14, 2021)

I've done the front range maybe 25 times but I've never backed down it. That must've been kind of cool.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Mar 15, 2021)

Brian Battuello said:


> Re: California Zephyr. You will have an amazing time, although you can expect a few genuine fiascos along the way.



Don't say I didn't warn you!

Just enjoy the ride and deal with California when you get there. I would gladly pay extra for three trips up and down the front range.


----------



## railbuck (Mar 15, 2021)

Status shows 1105 departing DEN at 905a, but it was in the station at 905p when I arrived on 1106. We were delayed about an hour due to following 1105 the last few miles as it backed in. Hopefully it's on it's way again by now. Climbing the front range at night in a blizzard might not be as scenic as usual, but it's certainly rare! Hope all goes well the rest of the way.


----------



## Sivert (Mar 15, 2021)

It’s 11:30 in Denver and we’re still sitting here. And the electric outlets are not on so I think there’s some issues with the connections or something (I shouldn’t pretend I know anything about hooking up trains).


----------



## Sivert (Mar 15, 2021)

The snow covered trees were certainly beautiful.


----------



## Sivert (Mar 15, 2021)

And whoever said sorry about the food... it really is terrible. Last summer we took a shorter trip and they had a rice-shrimp-spicy sausage dish that was pretty good. But that’s gone.


----------



## Rover (Mar 15, 2021)

I watched the 10pm Denver news broadcast from their webpage, and not one mention was made of the Amtrak train coming back in. With everything else going on related to the winter storm, that news was not "news" enough to make the news.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 15, 2021)

Sivert said:


> We did stop short of Moffett and stops. Heading back to Denver now.


It’s Moffat(pronounced Muffit) laddie. ‘Tis a great Scottish name.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 15, 2021)

Leaving Chicago today at 2pm Chicago time. My first trip ever on an Amtrak. I’ve only been in the States for 7 years(I moved from Scotland) but I’ve travelled long distance trains all over the globe. I’m going the distance to Emeryville.


----------



## TrackWalker (Mar 15, 2021)

Coco Moffat said:


> It’s Moffat(pronounced Muffit) laddie. ‘Tis a great Scottish name.



Welcome aboard Amtrak Unlimited from Washington State!


----------



## PVD (Mar 15, 2021)

Got the Facebook postings the other day for Mother's Day from different friends with family in both Ireland and Scotland. Told them it was the first time i can remember the Scots and Irish agreeing on anything......


----------



## RovinMoses (Mar 15, 2021)

Lot's of snow heading north on CS a few years back. Unfortunately, we were delayed by several hours at Redding because the southbound hit a truck parked on the tracks. Then, after leaving Dunsmuir, our train hit a rock, had to back up several miles to Dunsmuir and wait for a new engine. Took this picture while waiting in Dunsmuir. We were supposed to go to Seattle and meet friends, but since we were seven hours late, we were to be bussed from PDX, so we just got off and went home to Gresham. Wrote Customer Service since we were no longer in a roomette for the PDX - SEA portion and were issued a small refund.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 15, 2021)

PVD said:


> Got the Facebook postings the other day for Mother's Day from different friends with family in both Ireland and Scotland. Told them it was the first time i can remember the Scots and Irish agreeing on anything......


That’s an American myth. We get on very well. When I arrived here everyone would say that and it would bamboozle me why. Then I’d get friendly with real Irish folk here and they were baffled by it also. It’s as much a myth as a thousand other American ideas about our culture. The Scots, Irish and Welsh love each other. It’s the big bad English who is the common enemy.


----------



## Exvalley (Mar 15, 2021)

Coco Moffat said:


> That’s an American myth. We get on very well.


As someone who has done quite a bit of genealogical research, I can attest that Scotland and Ireland have some very deep connections.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 15, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> As someone who has done quite a bit of genealogical research, I can attest that Scotland and Ireland have some very deep connections.


Celtic cousins and I’m very proud of that.


----------



## Exvalley (Mar 15, 2021)

Coco Moffat said:


> Celtic cousins and I’m very proud of that.


My paternal line is a relatively new to Ireland. They didn't arrive until the Norman invasion of Ireland in 1169. Quite the interlopers...


----------



## Tk48states (Mar 15, 2021)

New man here,live in Denver, surprisingly the CZ doesn’t usually have snow problems in the mountains, while there is plenty of it doesn’t usually drift. Springtime is when trainmasters get nervous, melting snow brings rock slides down on the tracks and derailments can happen. Out on the eastern plains of Colorado and Nebraska is where snow is a problem, wind driven blizzards quickly fill up the cuts and 12 foot drifts are not unheard of especially if few trains are running.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 15, 2021)

Tk48states said:


> New man here,live in Denver, surprisingly the CZ doesn’t usually have snow problems in the mountains, while there is plenty of it doesn’t usually drift. Springtime is when trainmasters get nervous, melting snow brings rock slides down on the tracks and derailments can happen. Out on the eastern plains of Colorado and Nebraska is where snow is a problem, wind driven blizzards quickly fill up the cuts and 12 foot drifts are not unheard of especially if few trains are running.


This makes a lot of sense. Good post.


----------



## TrackWalker (Mar 15, 2021)

Tk48states said:


> New man here,live in Denver, surprisingly the CZ doesn’t usually have snow problems in the mountains, while there is plenty of it doesn’t usually drift. Springtime is when trainmasters get nervous, melting snow brings rock slides down on the tracks and derailments can happen. Out on the eastern plains of Colorado and Nebraska is where snow is a problem, wind driven blizzards quickly fill up the cuts and 12 foot drifts are not unheard of especially if few trains are running.



Welcome to Amtrak Unlimited!


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 16, 2021)

Made it about 20 mins outside of Denver this morning and we are being reversed back to Denver. Not much more information. The tannoy said he can’t confirm anything yet. Maybe a possibility of a re-route through Wyoming. What a shambles. Why they set us off from Denver at all is beyond me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 16, 2021)

Coco Moffat said:


> Made it about 20 mins outside of Denver this morning and we are being reversed back to Denver. Not much more information. The tannoy said he can’t confirm anything yet. Maybe a possibility of a re-route through Wyoming. What a shambles. Why they set us off from Denver at all is beyond me.


Maybe something fell onto the tracks after you left Denver. Avalanche, rock slide, trees??


----------



## Asher (Mar 16, 2021)

Sivert said:


> 2 minutes from the Denver station.
> Plan is to add another engine and head west.
> 
> I am wondering about the bus/train connections in Sacramento (we’re headed to Merced-then Yosemite) if we’re late. Will they have us wait till the next day or will those connections get shifted and become later?


Waiting to hear about trip to Yosemite. The bus ride is pretty spectacular in some places. You can look down in those canyons and see where the old train tracks were before the Automobile took over the travel to Yosemite.


----------



## Cal (Mar 16, 2021)

Coco Moffat said:


> Made it about 20 mins outside of Denver this morning and we are being reversed back to Denver. Not much more information. The tannoy said he can’t confirm anything yet. Maybe a possibility of a re-route through Wyoming. What a shambles. Why they set us off from Denver at all is beyond me.


Again?


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 16, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Maybe something fell onto the tracks after you left Denver. Avalanche, rock slide, trees??


Could well be. The poor guy announcing anything doesn’t know anything yet of course.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 16, 2021)

4 hours later. From Denver to Fraser Winter Park.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 16, 2021)

Coco Moffat said:


> 4 hours later. From Denver to Fraser Winter Park.


I read on FB that it was freight congestion per Amtrak alert tweets.


----------



## Coco Moffat (Mar 16, 2021)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I read on FB that it was freight congestion per Amtrak alert tweets.


The conductor said it was a mixture of that and signal failure due to Mother Nature.


----------



## Oliverprime (Jul 23, 2021)

Travel insurance is expensive this year!


----------

